# WWII Bicycle



## Hennepin (Aug 18, 2011)

A coworker was telling me about his classic bike and recommended that I pop by here to get advice on my project.

I'm looking to pick up a WWII U.S. Army bike or a pre war bike that I can use at events.  I'm a WWII reenactor and I'd like a beater bike to run around with at events, some of which are fairly large and it can take a while to walk from end to end.

I gather from some of the threads here that these older bikes are very collectable and can be very expensive.  Are there any options for someone who doesn't want to spend a ton of money on something?  If so, what make and model and features should I look for?  And how much should a guy reasonably expect to pay for something like this?  Recently I spotted some frames at a flea market a gentleman had for sale, but they needed a total rebuild, were missing most of the parts, and starting price for them was $175.

Owch.

If anyone has any advice I would appreciate a note.

Thanks,
-Todd


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Most people wouldn't know the difference between a pre-war, war, or post war frame so I say just pick up an old cruiser style bike, paint all the chrome stuff black and all the sheet metal OD and you should be good for $100 or less. If you really want to get accurate it get into some $$$. Jus my 2c. v/r Shawn


----------



## jpromo (Aug 18, 2011)

If you keep an eye on your local classifieds (Craigslist), they do turn up. There certainly are high $$$ ones but you can find low option prewar bikes for very fair prices. All but two of my bikes I've picked up for under 100$ so just keep on it for a few weeks and you should be able to find the perfect one. Good luck


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 18, 2011)

jpromo said:


> If you keep an eye on your local classifieds (Craigslist), they do turn up. There certainly are high $$$ ones but you can find low option prewar bikes for very fair prices. All but two of my bikes I've picked up for under 100$ so just keep on it for a few weeks and you should be able to find the perfect one. Good luck




Welcome... I completely agree with jpromo you can get a prewar bike with a tank and rack for a pretty reasonable price if you watch for one regularly. (350-550) sometimes less. My advice is wait for a complete bike you get way more bang for you're buck vs. trying to build one. And the cool thing for you is you could always shoot the whole bike olive drab. Here is a good example of a good friends bike he built up.


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 18, 2011)

here is mine, I like a little chrome and this is the 3rd time around for this bike. I think its the last time too I like how this one is turning out.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Cool--I'm just glad it says Army on it--that's back when pilots were real men! Jus kidding--Shawn (Army First Sergeant-Ret)


----------



## kunzog (Aug 18, 2011)

Not for sale but here is my Swiss Army Bike, not balloon tire either but may be an option for you.


----------



## old hotrod (Aug 18, 2011)

I think I heard here that Huffman and Columbia were the only bikes built for military so it wouldn't take too much money to find a late prewar men's frame or complete bike in dire need of a full repaint. While it is true that prewar bikes are generally expensive, that statement typically applies to the more complete, tank equipped bikes in original paint. A non original, military "tribute" bike could be done very reasonably and still be accurate in regards to model and style...I am sure that if you keep a look out, you could fine a project bike for 75-150 without too much trouble. Look at the classifieds here, ratrodbikes.com and of course ebay and craigslist.


----------



## Hennepin (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, gentlemen.  You guys have some pretty darn nice looking bikes.  Judging from some of the advice, it looks like I should be able to get a period correct bike for $100 - $200 and get it fixed up for not too much more.  I'll start looking and see what I can pull up!

-Todd


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 20, 2011)

I have a wartime civillian Huffman. I suppose I could part with it. you could do some work and make a military out of it. I have most of the info on what would be different.


----------

